#       2013

## UA6AP

2013      .  ,  50-    IOTA (Islands On The Air), 20-      RRC  (Russian Robinson Club),          .

 ,       RRC,   ,          .,     ,     ,  300    ..

:
http://news.cqham.ru/articles/detail.phtml?id=1139

----------

